# Growing out of tank



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

The 60 cube is 24 deep and have a Crypt Lutea, and some other type of sword with red spots. Sorry that is the best I can do. That are of 6-7 inches out of the tank. The leaf portion is the only part out. Is this cause for concern, will this cause leaf damage or is this ok. They seem healthy.
Karen


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

In my experience, many plants will grow out of the tank if given the chance. The initial leaves might dry out and turn brown, but the new ones will often be ok. I saw some swords/crypts in the ADA store in California that were growing well out of the tank. 

Michael


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Karen,

Is that a tank for growing plants emersed?

If it is I have some advice to give about fungus and BGA which will hit sooner or later. 

In any case Mike is right - no worry about leaves sticking out, the new ones will be fine.

--Nikolay


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Not to hijack this thread, but I've been battling bba if you have any tips for that.. I finally beat bga with strong use of Excel for a while. I've tried it with bba and while it turns red, it doesn't seem to die. Where possible, I spot treat on things I can remove or things that I can access during water changes... peroxide works well on those. When I replaced substrate in two tanks a month ago I scrubbed the wood and rocks and set it back. But it still makes an appearance in a few places. I have increased tank circulation and pushed lots of CO2 into the tanks. I fertilize EI and use RO water buffered to 4GH/4KH or so with magnesium sulfate, calcium chloride and baking soda. Thoughts?

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Michael - do you spot treat the same area each day? That should kill it. Sounds like you CO2 and increased circulation should do it. You just need to kill what you have. Try excell instead of H202. I think it works better "in the tank" on bba. If you have many areas you can use 2 to 3 times the "daily" dose for your spot treating. I would turn off your circulation for 10 min after you spot dose, then restart.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Here are some pics, there was a friend over last night and comment, Oh Karen did you know you have plants growing out of the tank???? This friend know I love all things tropical with the Greenhouses. Take a look at these 2 plants. Unfortunately these two plants most of the leave break due to the glass. I need to find a way to lower their root mass. This is bare bottom due to the Goldfish. I may make some silicone rock enclosures and place some heavy garden matting inside to contain the roots. But I wish you all could see the root masses are elongated.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

That's a very pretty setup Karen. Have you ever considered doing an open top aquarium and just removing the glass top all together? The only problem is you are having more evaporation.

Looks great!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like your tank. Your plants are great! There was a guy that had a discus tank with many many swords growing up and out of the tank. He had an open top. I wish I had the thread marked to show it to you. It was so neat. The swords were all along the back. Your tank reminds me of his. I second taking the glass off and letting the plants grow!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Taking the glass off!!! Hummmm

Ok i will play around with that. I am such a ninny about lights over open water. Understandably many many do this I just have not. There is a first for everything. This tank has no Co2 or ferts. It is just a jungle.. Ok Jacksons Madagascar Lace I am dying to see it. I have one that was in the 20G, I pulled it the other day and added it to this tank, it was over 30". Since I moved it I had a leaf loss but has now put out 2 leaves. I love this plant. I have been mulling this thought around and I do feel it might be the way to go. Little concerned about the plecos crawling out. I guess we could arrange the swords more toward the center of the tank. Thank You for the comments it can be challenging having a lush tank that houses Goldfish. Every plant that is in there they do not seem to bother. 

On another note today. i have a 4G that had 2 HOB filters on it. I ordered a ZooMed 501 canister. I am Eheim spoiled. They are great. That said I put this little guy together and connected the spray bar. I have some concerns about the fittings some are not tight. Over all the look is wonderful. With Nico's little Co2 diffuser in there the spray bar really does a great job of forcing it back down again into the tank. I hope that makes sense???? The flow seems just perfect for a nano.
Also for the 4G made a moss wall. Now if someone would just rescape it for me. I would be in business...... It has lots of plants just a good clean up in in order. Me been a busy girl today!!!

Michael......really Pleaseeee I pick up hijackers. LOL


----------

